# 06 tacoma access cab



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Waiting for some vinyl for the armrest but the rest is done finally

Center console





































100, 140 and 182 (passive was temp & 2nd set of tweets are in pillars now.)









test fitting sub


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

That is ****in sweeeeeet!~


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

One of the best installs I've seen in a while... I love how you fit all that in such a small space.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

wow, that is gorgeous!!


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

gottdamn that is SICK, nice work!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Super clean. Almost looks OEM.


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

Very nice work. Nice integration work. Wanna come do my truck?


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Everything looks amazing. But what's on the top of the console? Looks out of place.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

kimokalihi said:


> Everything looks amazing. But what's on the top of the console? Looks out of place.





Miska said:


> Waiting for some vinyl for the armrest but the rest is done finally


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I want one.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, very impressive! The Access cab model of our trucks is proving to be one of the most difficult installations out there. Absolutely kick ass enclosure.

I don't know if you have the capability to mass produce in small batches, but the guys on toyotanation.com and customtacos.com would probably eat this up.

edit: Oh wait, you have posted it over on CT. LOL


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful work....hey, where can I buy that vinyl...i need that color!


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

$NotEnough$ said:


> Beautiful work....hey, where can I buy that vinyl...i need that color!


lol, its low gloss bumper paint 
your not the first to say that


A


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Miska, where'd you get the plywood you used for those rings? Is there a local source for some high quality void free stuff?


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

DonovanM said:


> Miska, where'd you get the plywood you used for those rings? Is there a local source for some high quality void free stuff?


its 1/2 birch. Mainly used for drawers and cabinets. 
5' x 5' about 40.00 Martin Lumber in everett.
Really nice to work with.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I will stand and applaud that one - except for the top of that console


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a really nice install; the sub enclosure is just amazing. I really like the front stage as well...

B-


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

rcurley55 said:


> I will stand and applaud that one - except for the top of that console





kimokalihi said:


> Everything looks amazing. But what's on the top of the console? Looks out of place.





Miska said:


> Waiting for some vinyl for the armrest but the rest is done finally.





azngotskills said:


>




JD


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

****ing sexy, man............****ing sexy


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Final pics.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, that's just sick.

incredible install, man. really excellent work.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice Install man. How do you like those Dyn 3 ways? You running actively or just passive?


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Tonyguy said:


> Nice Install man. How do you like those Dyn 3 ways? You running actively or just passive?



I really think Dyns are a real good buy. They are very smooth & natural sounding. The 182 woofers are just incredible. The 140's midrange do a great job (I do wish they had just a little bit more life to them) and the 102 tweeter are smooth yet still have good detail. (this is coming from a guy who use to run Focal's)

I'm running active thru the 701. let me tell ya active is the only way to go. The passives are very restrictive. It was night and day when I went active.
When tuned properly, these drivers can take gobs of power and they can get very loud with very low ear fatigue . 

I'm not saying they are the best, but damn I love em. I can actually turn it up without my wife b*^#!ing. Thats how smooth they are.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Simply incredible install. Great work on the center console especially. And that console is simply painted? How much prep work did it take you to get it to come out so well?


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

the prep work wasnt to bad.
Rough sand on high spots(50), duraglass, rough sand(80), duraglass, med sand(120), glazing putty, light sand(120,220), heavy primer, light sand(220), light primer, finish sand(400,600)


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

that's paint?!?!? 

i thought it was vinyl!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

It looks so, so factory..... verrrry nice...


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

And because I'm curious. Did you use the stock console as a mold to make the base for your current console? That's what it looked like to me the second time I looked at your pics.


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> And because I'm curious. Did you use the stock console as a mold to make the base for your current console? That's what it looked like to me the second time I looked at your pics.


No, I didn't use any molds. I made a form of the drive train hump, the rest was wood & hand work.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Now I'm 4 times as impressed as I was before. Great work sir. How did you get the latch points right on the front of the console where it joins the cup holders??


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Now I'm 4 times as impressed as I was before. Great work sir. How did you get the latch points right on the front of the console where it joins the cup holders??


I used some trunk carpet(no backing) and glassed it in place.The carpet being stiff i just folded it into an upside down u made some cuts in the top taped up the cupholder and placed it then added resin. It was a little rough, but I just sanded it down and filled, fit it, sanded, filled, fit You get the idea. Here is a earlier pic of the front. As you can tell I made some changes to the bracing.









Take a look at the first pick you can see the changes I made in the bracing. I wish I would have taken more pics but when I'm glassing its hard for me to stop and take pics. I always waited till I was done for the day.


----------



## I HEART ZAPCO (Nov 16, 2007)

im guessing you have the 4.0 double bridged to get 300w a side... GREAT WORK.


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

That's one of the best customizations that I have seen in a long time!

Excellent work!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That makes more sense now. Thank you for taking the time to explain, I appreciate it.

Zach


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

I HEART ZAPCO said:


> im guessing you have the 4.0 double bridged to get 300w a side... GREAT WORK.


The zapco is running the mids and tweets active... Well let me clarify, the active signal that goes to the 4 tweeters is controlled by a upstage blending module made by CDT Audio. So lets say semi active setup 100w x 4
The LRx 2.9 is running the woofers in the doors 210w x 2
The VRx 1.5 is running the sub About 650 x 1

Thanks to everybody for their comments.

A


----------



## Aaron F (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow man, great install!

Must be fun to be in the backseat! haha


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Fantastic work! An exemplary install


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

That console box combo is really something man I bet you proud as hell of that I would be. Also, do you have a dash pad on your dash it was hard to tell from the pic I saw? If so where did you get it. Thanks Awesome


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> That console box combo is really something man I bet you proud as hell of that I would be. Also, do you have a dash pad on your dash it was hard to tell from the pic I saw? If so where did you get it. Thanks Awesome



Boy now that you say that, it does look like a dash pad. Its not though

The console turned out good. I am pretty proud, its unique. Though it took a lot of time laying all the layers of fiberglass it was well worth it. Running a JL W7 I was real worried about flexing to I didn't skimp. 

With all the info on the web I think anybody could do it though. Its not hard just time consuming.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

im glad that this thread got dug up. i missed this one. and would like to give you yet another compliment. great job! very inspiring, as im about to cram a whole lotta gear into a reg cab truck. and i can use all the inspiration and ideas i can get. yours is simply bad-ass!


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

i've just started a very similar project in a 2002 Tundra Access Cab - no FG though. it should still look mostly stock and offer a large amount of storage. it's just too cold to do too much out in an unheated garage right now. thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice subwoofer enclosure and install. how much time do you have invested in the enclosure?


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Maddman said:


> nice subwoofer enclosure and install. how much time do you have invested in the enclosure?


24 - 30 hours. I had some trial and error occurrences


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Sick!

That's all I can say right now


----------



## allenwoo (Sep 4, 2009)

thats tight can you still use the center console?


----------

